# Wie bekomme ich die Goldfische und Orfen raus ?



## Koiahoi (14. Feb. 2009)

Hallo,
bei mir im Teich tummeln sich zu einigen kleineren Kois noch ca 7 Goldfische und & Orfen. Da der teich um die Fische mehr oder weniger rumgewachsen ist konnte ich die Burschen nie fangen. Gibt es hier evt einige Tipps das hinzukriegen. Ich will ja nicht zu viel Unruhe stiften. Mit dem Kescher habe ich im Sommer schon etliche Stunden verbracht, aber bei knapp 8m langem Teich bleibt genug Ausweichmöglichkeit. Und ich habe das Gefühl das Goldfische von geburt aus wissen was ein Kescher ist . Die Kois schwimmen ja eigentlich auf Befehl rein, aber die Fangen und dann 20000l ablassen ist doch ein wenig hart ???? Bitte nur enstgemeinte Ratschläge


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich die Goldfische und Orfen raus ?*

Hi Koiahoi,

hast Du zufällig Angler im Bekanntenkreis. Für die dürfte es eigentlich kein Problem sein die Fische auf Sicht gezielt herauszufangen)(wenn denn das Wasser wieder warm genug ist damit die Fische wieder Kohldampf schieben)

MfG Frank


----------



## Koiahoi (14. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich die Goldfische und Orfen raus ?*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Koiahoi,
> 
> hast Du zufällig Angler im Bekanntenkreis. Für die dürfte es eigentlich kein Problem sein die Fische gezielt herauszufangen)(wenn denn das Wasser wieder warm genug ist damit die Fische wieder Kohldampf schieben)
> 
> MfG Frank



Könnte es auch ein Krabbenkutter sein ??


----------



## wp-3d (14. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich die Goldfische und Orfen raus ?*



Koiahoi schrieb:


> Könnte es auch ein Krabbenkutter sein ??



Hi, 

du musst es nicht gleich übertreiben,

Ein Netz vom Kutter reicht schon.


----------



## Ernie (14. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich die Goldfische und Orfen raus ?*

gab es nicht mal ne Goldifalle, die zu klein für Kois ist 

Wie gross sind denn deine Goldis `?


----------



## Koiahoi (14. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich die Goldfische und Orfen raus ?*

Die sind ca 10-15 cm groß, ich habe aber Koi die ähnlich groß sind.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich die Goldfische und Orfen raus ?*

Versuche es doch mal im Dunkeln mit einer Taschenlampe, damit kann man die Burschen echt gut fangen, aber du hast nur einen Versuch pro Abend/Nacht. Das ist jetzt kein Scherz


----------



## Elfriede (14. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich die Goldfische und Orfen raus ?*

Hallo Koiahoi,

Du könntest es mit einer kleinen Reuse probieren, ich hatte damit Erfolg und habe darüber auch berichtet. Wenn Dir die kleinen Koi mit in die Reuse schwimmen so ist das nicht weiter schlimm, denn Du kannst sie dann leicht separieren und nach Abfischung der Golfische und Orfen wieder in den Teich zurücksetzen.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Tiffi (14. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich die Goldfische und Orfen raus ?*

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt werde ich gemein, ich weiß es!

In meinem 1. Strang habe ich erfahren, dass es hier vor allem um den Schutz der Fische geht,  "das bezahlen leider immer noch tausende von Fischen mit dem Leben" das ist ja auch ok.

Aber, hier werden Goldfische und Orfen ebenso "eliminiert" wie andere Fische in anderen Threads

Wir hatten u.a. zuviele Fische, weil mal jemand mit 3en kam, die er nicht unterbringen konnte. Da kam mein Helfersyndrom durch und wir haben sie genommen, was sich als definitiv falsch heraus gestellt hat.

Trotzdem, was ist Tierschutz - offensichtlich nicht Teichschutz ?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich die Goldfische und Orfen raus ?*

@Barbara
Er hat doch nicht geschrieben das er sie umbringen will  oder hab ich da was überlesen ?


----------



## Elfriede (14. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich die Goldfische und Orfen raus ?*

Hallo Barbara,

wie Uwe schon sagte, in keinem der ernstzunehmenden Ratschläge war vom Umbringen der Godfische und Orfen die Rede. Auch bei mir kam durch das Abfischen mit der Reuse kein einziger der 200 Fische um. 

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## toschbaer (14. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich die Goldfische und Orfen raus ?*

Ahoi

 

Auf dem Bild sieht man eine Kleinfischreuse und hinter der Rohrpumpe ist eine __ Senke, diese bekommt man in einem gut sortierten Fischhandel für kleines Geld!
Die Orfen wirst Du wohl angeln müssen; sie gehen gut auf __ Würmer oder Maden!

LG
Friedhelm
der im Frühling viele Elritzen abzugeben hat


----------



## Christian und Frauke (14. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich die Goldfische und Orfen raus ?*

Hallo Koiahoi(ist das Dein vor oder Nachname?)

Ich finde die Idee von Frank vorausgesetz ist natürlich klares Wasser(Angeln auf Sicht)
Nen kleinen Haken ein oder zwei Maden und einfach:beeten
Damit sollte man die Orfen überlisten können bei den Goldiesmal
testen.
Hast Du denn schon einen Abnehmer für die Fische?


----------



## Koiahoi (15. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich die Goldfische und Orfen raus ?*

Abnehmer habe ich in der Nachbarschaft sind 2 Teiche ohne Koi.
Ich pers habe auch kein Problem mit den Burschen, nur sie sind halt recht unruhig und ich glaube das ist zumindest jetzt bei der Kälte nicht ok.
Außerdem hat man ja irgendwann einen Überbesatz und dann muß man ja eh handeln. Auch im Sinne des Tierschutz, oder was ist wenn im Teich einige Dutzend Fische sich selber das Wasser versauen ? Dann muß man ( Frau ) doch auch handeln.
Aber schon mal danke für die Tips, wird bestimmt ein spannender Sommer :hai


----------



## rut49 (15. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich die Goldfische und Orfen raus ?*

Hallo, Koiahoi (komischer Name),
Mit der Angel, bespickt mit Maden bzw. Regenwürmern, habe ich es im letzten Sommer auch versucht. Den Goldi´s war´s schnuppe- die __ Sonnenbarsche sind total drauf abgefahren und meine Familie u. Nachbarn haben sich fast totgelacht!!
Weiße Grüße aus dem Lipperland    Regina


----------



## Suse (16. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich die Goldfische und Orfen raus ?*

Hallo,
wir hatten auch __ Orfe und Rotfedern im Teich und 
wollten sie eigentlich lieber raushaben, 
weil die sich vermehrt haben, wie die Karnickel.

Letztes Jahr, bei einem großzügigen Teilwasserwechsel, 
also niedrigem Wasserstand,
haben wir den Rest rausbekommen.
Mit einer __ Senke; ein Mann mit Teichhose im Teich 
(bei schönem Wetter geht das natürlich auch ohne Teichhose); 
und ein Mann mit Kescher am Rand.
Die beiden "Treiber" haben mir die Fische direkt in die Senke geschickt.
O.K. ein bisschen Geduld kostete es auch, 
aber es hatte auch schon fast was von sportlichem Ehrgeiz, die Dinger zu kriegen.
Die sind dann bei unserem Nachbar in den Teich umgezogen.
Es wurde also keinem etwas angetan.
(Außer dem Nachbarn vielleicht...)


----------



## mamawu (21. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich die Goldfische und Orfen raus ?*

Hallo,
das Problem der Überbelegung mit Fischen habe ich wohl auch.
Zu den etwa 15 Goldfischen und 4 Karauschen, die ich übernommen habe, habe ich selbst als wahrscheinlich allzu begeisterter Neuling auf Zuraten des Fischfachhändlers noch 5 Goldorfen, 5 Bitterlinge, 5 Posthornschnecken und 5 Teichmuscheln in meinen ca. 7.500 Liter-Teich gesetzt. 

Nach dem Auftauen der Wintereisschicht sehe ich nun, dass noch etwa 5 Mini-Goldies oder Nachwuchs-Karauschen dazu gekommen sind. Alle Fischies sind wohlauf und haben schon wieder tüchtig Hunger, wie ich mit ein paar Flöckchen Fischfutter herausfand. 
Nur - wie soll das weitergehen? Mir wurde ja bereits gesagt, dass Karauschen und Goldorfen für ein Tümpelchen wie meins gar nicht geeignet sind. 

Ich kenne natürlich inzwischen die theoretischen Empfehlungen für den Fischbesatz. Wie aber wirkt sich die Überbelegung praktisch aus? Woran erkenne ich, dass zuviel oder die falschen Fische beisammen sind? Sollte man sich wirklich tunlichst an Vorgaben wie Fischzentimeter pro Wasserliter halten? Oder gibt es andere praktische Erfahrungen? 

Und - wann sollte man ansonsten welche Fische wie fangen und wohin dann mit ihnen?

Leider hat sich auch noch keine(r) zu meiner Frage bezüglich der eingefrorenen Pflanzen (__ Hornkraut+__ Wasserpest) geäußert. Können die sich wieder erholen? Sind sie als Fischfutter geeignet, oder sollte ich sie vor dem Vermodern rausholen?

Ich würde mich sehr über Antworten freuen.  

Ob mit Flossen, Federn oder Panzer;
ob der Beine zwei, sechs, acht, vier.
Ich mag (fast) jedes Tier.

Eure Marion


----------



## Annett (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich die Goldfische und Orfen raus ?*

Hallo Marion.

Wenn der Besatz zu hoch ist, erkennst Du das erstens an einem zunehmenden "Befall" mit Algen (egal ob Faden- oder Schwebalgen) und zweitens an sich verschlechternden Wasserwerten.
Misst Du diese nicht regelmäßig ist die nächste Auswirkung der eine oder andere unerklärlich erkrankte Fisch. Auf diese Weise sorgt Mutter Natur für eine natürliche Regulation. Zuerst erwischt es die schwachen und dann den nächsten... bis es passt. 

Wenn Du nicht jährlich vor dem neuerlichen Problem des Abfischens und Abgebens stehen möchtest, würde ich eine einmalige starke Reduzierung des Ursprungsbesatzes vorschlagen (diese dann an andere Teichbesitzer abgeben) und Fütterung komplett einstellen.
So hält sich im Teich nur die Anzahl Fische, die er selbst ernähren kann.
In Deinem Falle hieße das: Mindestens Goldorfen und Karauschen raus, und vielleicht noch einen Teil der Goldfische. Die werden von ganz allein wieder mehr. :crazy

Bei mir im alten Teich entstand durch Fütterung in den ersten 2 Jahren eine regelrechte Goldfischplage. Ich stellte die Fütterung ein und fischte in den folgenden Jahren insgesamt sicher 300 und mehr Jungtiere mit 3-10cm Länge ab. Diese habe ich alle wohlbehalten unterbringen können.
Im letzten Jahr stellte sich anscheinend endlich ein Gleichgewicht ein. Außerdem hatte sich das eingesetzte __ Hornblatt/__ Hornkraut soweit vermehrt, dass das Wasser richtig klar war. So konnten die Altfische gut über ihren Laich und den Nachwuchs herfallen.

__ Wasserpest ist meist ein gutes Goldfischfutter. Sie ist leider weich genug für diese Vandalen. 
Außerdem wollte sie in unserem harten Wasser nie so richtig wachsen - wuchern schon gleich gar nicht. 
Unterwasserpflanzen würde ich immer anteilig so tief setzen, dass nicht alles komplett im Eis eingeschlossen werden kann. So hat man im nächsten Jahr wieder einige Überlebende, die einen neuen Bestand aufbauen können.


----------



## Koiahoi (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich die Goldfische und Orfen raus ?*

Wollte mich zu dem Thema noch mal melden... also meine Frau und ich haben am Wochenende geangelt. Wir haben im Zooladen einige kleine Haken mit ca 60 cm Schnur besorgt und einige Maden. Dann gings los, angeln auf Sicht. Es war zwar nicht so einfach weil wir ja nicht alles am Haken haben wolte, aber es hat seinen Zweck erfüllt. In einer Stunde hatten wir von 10 Goldfischen 8 Stück erwischt. Diese schwimmen jetzt bei der Schwägerin im Teich und sind fit. Eine __ Goldorfe haben wir auch noch geangelt, jetzt fehlen nur noch so 5-6 Stück.
Da aber der ganze Teich am wuseln ist und überall Nachwuchs rumschwänzelt ist für nächstes Jahr wohl schon genügend Nachschub vorhanden. Wir waren wohl ein wenig zu spät... naja.
Aber vielen lieben Dank für die Tips,  das mit dem angeln hatten wir garnicht als so ernst gemeint gesehen war aber prima.


----------



## unicorn (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich die Goldfische und Orfen raus ?*

da wir ja auch einen Überbesatz haben werden (noch sind die Babies ja klein) haben wir auch überlegt, wie wir sie dann rauskriegen...

Angeln???
verletzen die sich dann nicht am Haken? Ich habe als Jugendliche mal geangelt und mußte die Haken immer aus dem Maul drehen - das stell ich mir schmerzhaft vor!


----------



## JoergK (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich die Goldfische und Orfen raus ?*

Hi Manu,

es gibt 'Schonhaken', ein :crazy Wort eigentlich,
aber das sind Haken ohne Widerhaken.
Die kann man einfach rückwärts wieder rausnehmen.

Falls die soo klein nicht zu bekommen sind, einfach bei 'nem 18er Häkchen
den Widerhaken mit 'ner Kombizange plattdrücken,
kommt auf das gleiche raus.

So kannst Du die Jungs und Mädels ohne wesentliche Verletzung rausangeln,
nur aufpassen, dass der Haken nicht geschluckt wird.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## unicorn (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich die Goldfische und Orfen raus ?*

danke Joerg - dann bin ich beruhigt!


----------



## Koiahoi (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich die Goldfische und Orfen raus ?*

Im Zoogeschäft hat man mir die passenden Haken zur Fischgröße verkauft. Ich konnte sie ohne Probleme lösen und den Fischen geht es jetzt nach einiger Zeit immer noch gut. Ich glaube beim Angelsport wird ja auch so verfahren, falls die Fische zu klein oder es die falschen sind. Aber das weiß ich nicht so ganz genau.


----------



## superfee03 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich die Goldfische und Orfen raus ?*

Hallo Koiahoi

 Ich hatte das gleiche Problem ca 200  Koi´s rausholen !!

Am Anfang ging es ja auch ganz gut mit der __ Senke ,  mal 50- mal 30 mal 10

dann war ENDE , da haben die Jungs einen großen Bogen um die Senke gemacht
 da war angeln angesagt.
Ist richtig fein so hat man immer etwas zu tun, sie beißen gerne bei regnerischen Wetter. 

Seit dem wir __ Schildkröten haben ist das Problem kleiner geworden.
 Voriges Jahr 8 über, davon schon 6 geangelt!
Vor 2 Jahren nur 2.
Vor 3 Jahren nur 3 , hört sich doch gut an, oder?
Jetzt haben wir wider jede MENGE, gucken wie viel dieses Jahr überleben ??

  Gruß Sigrid


----------

